# Zareth's ADA Mini-M- Rescaped Again - Picture heavy!



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Tank: ADA Mini-M

Lighting: Currently a 26 watt spiral florescent @6500k. 
waiting on a Solar Mini M

Hard-scape: Ohko Stone

Flora: Hemianthus Callitrichoides (HC)

Fauna: (Nothing currently) Galaxy Rasbora('s) Otto, Amano Shrimp. 

Hardware: Eheim 2211, no co2 yet, no fancy lily pipes yet, no fertilizers yet. (Dry start at the moment so no rush)

I found my camera Cable so I'm gonna load up some of the ones I've been taking along the way and remove all these camera phone pics. 

*DAY OF PLANTING*























































*AT 15 DAYS*


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

From what I know ,it's all about looks,if it looks like and iwagumi, and you think it's pretty, than just gonwith is


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

james7139 said:


> From what I know ,it's all about looks,if it looks like and iwagumi, and you think it's pretty, than just gonwith is


haha thanks, yeah I agree. I heard 3'' is ideal for plant growth but I don't know how true that might be for HC and Dwarf Hairgrass. I'm sacrificing depth in the front for more of a slope, but I might go with more of a "hill" look, where what I have now would be like a valley. 

Of course when I get the rocks in there I will need to remove some dirt... 

Depicted here is my trustee squeegee 








The Ultimate Tool for clean glass - sorry bout iphone pics, still cant find my cable for D40


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay.. my single pot of HC arrived today and I have no rocks and no decided hardscape for the tank. I am thinking I'll put some aquasoil in something and start cultivating more HC while I wait? 
I'll be using the Dry Start method on the Mini-M and for now I'll do the same but in a small bowl or something..

Is it gonna be too hard on the HC to remove it from its rock wool, plant it, and then in a bout a week to a week and a half pluck it up and plant it again?


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is my HC cultivating in my windowsill under a lamp. Will it stay alive like this?
I'm leaving some in a clump incase the stems die off for whatever reason


----------



## danieldega (Dec 30, 2010)

*What is a black piece?*


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

danieldega said:


> *What is a black piece?*


Rubber Squeegee, you wipe the glass with a wet cloth and then use that to dry it off perfectly. No streaks, no water marks, cleanest glass you'll ever see.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Is that a piece of a storm door sweep?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a Mini-M with pretty much the same components as you (Solar Mini-M, Ohko stones, iwagumi scape). The only difference is I'm growing a UG carpet instead of HC.

Link to the journal is in my sig.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

etbarry said:


> Is that a piece of a storm door sweep?


No its a small hand squeegee for tinting windows on cars. But it will get your glass crystal clear



TLE041 said:


> I have a Mini-M with pretty much the same components as you (Solar Mini-M, Ohko stones, iwagumi scape). The only difference is I'm growing a UG carpet instead of HC.
> 
> Link to the journal is in my sig.


Yeah I have actually looked at your page a few times, I love your hardscape! 
I like UG alot, but I would prefer UG for the Mini L because of how long it grows, I was afraid it would just hide everything in a Mini M.
The Solar Mini M is actually sold out =[ so I will wait a few months to get it... so sad I wont be able to plant anything.. I might have to buy a ballast and just rig up a cheap 27 watt bulb in the mean time.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Zareth said:


> The Solar Mini M is actually sold out =[ so I will wait a few months to get it... so sad I wont be able to plant anything.. I might have to buy a ballast and just rig up a cheap 27 watt bulb in the mean time.


That sucks. You should get the $20 Hampton Bay lamp from Home Depot. It has a 27W full-spectrum bulb (pretty much the same one as the Solar Mini). It not as attractive as a Solar-M, but for a temporary solution it'll be fine.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

TLE041 said:


> That sucks. You should get the $20 Hampton Bay lamp from Home Depot. It has a 27W full-spectrum bulb (pretty much the same one as the Solar Mini). It not as attractive as a Solar-M, but for a temporary solution it'll be fine.


Yea I bought it.. I was working on making my own housing for it out of Steel Sheet Metal but I broke the bulb.. I'm gonna use that as an interim light till I get the Solar Mini


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

HELP!
I cant decide how to scape this son of a biatch

I think i like the third and fourth. I also have another rock but its ugly.
Dont know what to do


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

This is the one I think.
Opinions?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Zareth said:


>


I like this one the best. The only thing I'd do is decrease the angle of the 2nd stone and move it to the left by about 1" so they're not so equally spaced.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Well there it is, with shoddily planted HC


----------



## 20VT (Jan 4, 2011)

looks good cant wait for it to fill in.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

The GF's iphone 4 camera is better than mine so here are some clearer pics.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

i'm assuming you are doing the DSM. you need to cover the top with saran wrap so the humidity stays inside the tank.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

rickztahone said:


> i'm assuming you are doing the DSM. you need to cover the top with saran wrap so the humidity stays inside the tank.


Yes I'm doing a dry start.
I mist during the day and saran wrap at night.
I've been growing that HC in a large bowl for a week or so now with the same process so it should be okay.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

So do you guys think its safe to have an Otto in here? Will he hurt himself on the Ohko Stone? its fairly sharp.


----------



## theDeanorama (Nov 6, 2010)

What are the advantages to a dry start? Or is this just so that a person doesn't have to chase HC as it tries to escape when its newly inserted?

I see you added a little soil to the ohko on the right and planted in it, nice touch!


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha yes! I am glad someone noticed! I think it will look cool with HC growing there, and if it doesn't I'll just take it out. 
The dry start has a few advantages.
1st since most plants you buy have been grown emmersed this is already what they are used to, so you wont get a die off, making it hard to get the plant started.
2nd growing them like this lets you get the root system strong, only a few will float up when you flood the tank eventually.
3rd is the near limitless co2 in the air, the plants can grow and grow at their hearts content.
4th would be I dont have to fertilize, there is practically no ammonia spike when you flood the tank, if the aqua soil is already fully grown over, you'll have practically no clouding, and your beneficial bacteria will already be established in the substrate from eating the ammonia from the aquasoil.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm taking daily pictures of the HC growth from the same spot and I'll make a weekly time lapse to put up here and then eventually combine them into one big one


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Here are some new pics. Cant find my nikon camera cable still so the nice photos will have to wait. 
Heres progress on the HC on the rock, only a bit bigger but there was only 2 leaves on it to start.




































As you can see there is a bit of yellowing up at the top but I'm going to just let the plant get rooted, even if a few leaves die off its no big deal.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

always wondered what the yellowing is all about? my HC in the past would grow like nuts, then after its thick, it starts to yellow like that... nitrates didnt help, nothing really helped, some areas would just go yellow like that and look bad. any clue?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Great scape! Where did you pick up the Ohko Stone from?


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks! I got the Ohko Stone from Aqua Forest Aquarium's website. 

As for the yellowing, I think in a dry start its from not enough moisture or perhaps the root systems of the individual stems leading to the yellow leaves aren't quite intact enough. 
I have only gotten yellowing on the HC which I didn't plant stem by stem so I assume its something to do with the roots. The yellow stuff is all on HC that I just left as a clump and layed down.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

*Day 15

*So here it is after 15 days, didn't realize how much it had grown untill I looked at the older pictures. Quite impressed with it really, another 15 days should be plenty, now I just need my damn light and co2 and ferts.


































*
*


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

my fish tank sucks =[


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

What? I disagree  

I think you have done well with only three stones! The Ohko stones are tough because they have very strong directional movement, so no matter where you place them, there is always a strong feeling of movement in a certain direction. Getting them all in harmony is not easy, and I think you have found a good placement for them.

Unless something went tragically wrong, (and I sincerely hope this is not the case) I like it!


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha well thank you, I was just saying that cause no one comments. 

I like the ohko stones a lot, the grain was difficult to work with and I didnt have amazing rocks so the central one I just layed flat, which doesn't look too bad IMO. 
Laying both of the rocks leaning in the same direction is something I hadn't seen much of and I think its a dramatic look. 










*Heres a Video! Weee!!*


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Ohko stones have definitely grown on me, I like the colors they have. 

You should try to tilt the tank a bit since you have the slope, that way the front won't be under water and the back won't be so dry.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Ohko stones have definitely grown on me, I like the colors they have.
> 
> You should try to tilt the tank a bit since you have the slope, that way the front won't be under water and the back won't be so dry.


Yeah I like how the ohko stones have teal all the way to orange in them. 

The tank is actually tilted a ton, I have it propped up on a rolled up towel. 
Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

*DAY 30

*Unfortunately some of the plant areas got taken over by algae where the water level was too high so I saw diminished growth in those areas.. My tank glass is very nasty at the moment but here it is at day thirty!. 
































































I may use the stuff I grew on the rock as a transplant for some of these thin areas, but still I have no co2 or a light or lily pipes or fish so I might as well keep waiting.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Should this be in the Journals/logs forum or what?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

You should try to tilt the tank back since you have a high slope, this way the hc at the top will be wet but the ones in the front won't be underwater. I had the same issue as you when I did an HC dry start.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Its already very tilted. Thats what the towel is doing


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful job. Keep us updated.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Sadly, I am seeing a drastic reduction in growth and a lot of browning and melting.
What could be causing this? 

Anyway, here are the pics at.. Day... well who cares anymore its been a long time. 




































































































At the time of posting this photobucket isn't showing me any of my pictures. =[
Let me know what you think, and if you have advice for my odd melting let me know.
EDIT: pictures aren't loading, hopefully they will by morning


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Theyre on there. When are you going to fill it? Those ohkos are nice!!! I really like this tank and the patience/brokeness


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm glad to see they are up, and thank you! The stones have really grown on me, and the tank sits on my desk right next to my computer monitor which I am at nearly all day, so It has been difficult to be patient;

*But the wallet rules the want.*

The earliest I could fill the tank would be after the arrival of my Solar Mini M from ADG in Texas. I am attempting to sell a nice *Medium Format Film camera* a pair of *True Religion High Top black leather shoes* as well as a *VIS Carbon Fiber Hood for an 02-05 Honda Civic Si*

If I can get any of these items sold I should have the cash to set up a Paintball Co2 kit.
I'm leaning towards the paintball kit for size reasons, but its possible I could go with a 5lb tank and make my own regulator and stuff, but I'd need someone to give me an itemized list because I don't know what I need. But I am completely positive I could set it up correctly; I am a mechanical engineering major and my roommate is one as well so I think we'd figure it out.
Also I would be able to buy some glassware for my filter. 
Then the flood gates would surely be open!

But then I would need to find 2 nice Japonica Multidentata (Amano shrimpies!!!!) and some *Celestial Pearl Danio/Galaxy Rasobora*(Same fish, the first name is the correct one) 

I know the cpd maxes out at about an inch, do you think 6 of them would be comfortable in a Mini M? 
I am very animal rights sensitive and I feel bad for putting any fish in a Mini M, but I have to because I want to see something moving around between these rocks. 
If you go by the old gallon per inch of fish rule, then I'd need 6 gallons for 6 of these guys. I'd be okay with 5 I guess.


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

The Galaxy Rasobora is a beautiful fish. I love the Ohko stones as well and the scape looks great IMO.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

My browning is getting worse! What is the cause for this? =[ 
Do I need ferts or something?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

you could try mixing in some ferts to the water you use to spray the hc


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I would NOT add any fertilizer during a dry start. The HC can get all the nutrients it needs right now from the Aquasoil. Anyways, the browning doesn't look like it's caused by a nutrient deficiency. It simply looks like dehydration. Start by raising your water level so that it's slightly above the substrate.

And just to make sure, are you adding dechlorinator to your spritzing water?


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> you could try mixing in some ferts to the water you use to spray the hc


I heard someone used ADA ECA (i think its called ECA) during a drystart and they immediately saw improvement in the browning of their HC.



TLE041 said:


> I would NOT add any fertilizer during a dry start. The HC can get all the nutrients it needs right now from the Aquasoil. Anyways, the browning doesn't look like it's caused by a nutrient deficiency. It simply looks like dehydration. Start by raising your water level so that it's slightly above the substrate.
> 
> And just to make sure, are you adding dechlorinator to your spritzing water?


I began by using water from my fish tank, and then I guess that just slipped my mind and I started using tap water. 

I had my water level higher, but that resulted in algae covering the HC, killing it. 

Grr.. 
The thing is its been a bit over 2 and a half months - maybe my aquasoil is feeling depleted. I have browning in the very moist parts of the tank too..


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Just ordered dry ferts from GLA... waiting on yikesjason to get back to me about a post body kit... and then next month I can afford a co2 Regulator and a co2 tank! 
And then the month after that I can afford a drop checker, a test kit, lily pipes, and 6 CPD's


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Zareth!

I can't wait for you to get your Solar Mini M on your setup! Good news: the container is on it's way.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

That is exciting!
It'll look so much better when its not got a terrarium light propped up on pieces of acrylic anymore.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Francis, how long till you get the solar mini m? Are you expecting many of them?


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Yikesjason is assembling my Post body kit, thank you!
Also got a co2 regulator in the mail, and my fertilizers
Waiting on cash for a co2 tank and then im floodin the hell out of it.

Im having regrets though - I wish I had a bit more of a slope, and I wonder if I could do something better with my hardscape... 
I dont want to mess up the HC thats finally getting established though.. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i would go with a microrasbora over the cpd's. Cpd's are bigger bodied and more active whereas the microrasboras (boraras brigittae, boraras merah, etc) are more torpedo shaped and much smaller.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

CPDs all the way man.
and please please please comment on my tank in my sig! Please? I'm begging you! I mean you have 4 pages of posts! HOW? Alright, good luck...


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> i would go with a microrasbora over the cpd's. Cpd's are bigger bodied and more active whereas the microrasboras (boraras brigittae, boraras merah, etc) are more torpedo shaped and much smaller.


I love the coloration of the CPD as well as the body shape.
Do you think they are too large to keep around 6 of in here, though?
Just wondering if thats why you mention the smaller size of the microrasboras. I don't mind active fish, unless they aren't going to feel comfortable in this small tank.

The microrasboras all have weird tails and I don't like that you can see their skeletons and organs in the front of the body, just not too attractive to me.

I do Like bororas brigittae though the most out of all of them, as well as some rasbora I think called emerald something or other.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

they are just darty and a bit shy. They seem to do best in large groups with more space.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmm... well I'd want tank raised ones not farm or wild caught, I hear they aren't very shy.

I guess I'll have to keep thinking on it, i've got a little while till this is ready to be flooded.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Couesfanatic said:


> Francis, how long till you get the solar mini m? Are you expecting many of them?


Hey Coues,

We are getting quite a few Solar Mini M's in, including a couple of the new black ones. 

However, we are unsure of the container order delivery date right now due to the earthquake in Japan.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Francis Xavier said:


> Hey Coues,
> 
> We are getting quite a few Solar Mini M's in, including a couple of the new black ones.
> 
> *However, we are unsure of the container order delivery date right now due to the earthquake in Japan.*


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hmmm.. what is the price difference on the black ones? 
I might want one of those instead... I don't know what would look best.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

My Regulator came in the mail today, so I assembled it with my post body kit from Yikes Jason - I am satisfied, its starting to all come together!











Also, I've been trying out a new method to combat algae and drying at the same time.
I do a 30 minute flood every day. At worst its not doing anything, at best its saving my plants and helping to fertilize. 
Its not a complete flood, just enough water to come to right below my highest patch of HC.
This completely submerges most of the HC
I then use my ghetto mini vacuum to siphon out all of the water after 30 or so minutes.









The water is tank water, which has already been dosed so I imagine its helping out a bit, and I don't imagine it could hurt.

Also I'd like to commend Beveragefactory.com 
I ordered the 342(or some number) basic regulator, 39 dollars or something like that, it was back ordered, so they sent me the premium pro, silvery regulator depicted.
I believe they are both cornelius regulators, I like this one more than the other one and I can't complain that they sent me a more expensive regulator right away instead of making me wait. They didn't charge me the difference or anything.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I've never noticed your light fixture before, but it's possible that you have too much light. That lamp looks really bright. It would explain why your HC isn't doing too well. What wattage bulb are you using? 

In my Mini-L I had to raise my 36W Archaea fixture by 2" when I saw my HC turning brown. Then it started recovering.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Its a 27 watt CFL. 
I will see if I can suspend it somehow. 

Ugh.. I don't know if I like this new layout any better than the old one


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

*Rescaped*

After rescaping a couple more times, I managed to turn all my aquasoil into mud, I hated the way the tank looked, and I didn't like my stone selection. 

So after buying 2 3L bags of aquasoil, (Frank at ADG was kind enough to send me a third bag for free) and taking a hammer to one of my stones, with good and bad results, uprooting all of my HC and nearly killing it in the process, three times, finally getting my co2 kit pieced together, and ordering lily pipes, and a trip to walmart to find containers to put fertilizer solutions in, which ended in me running out of gas and pushing my car 300 feet down the side of the road, I have finally filled the tank and settled on hardscape. 

I feel like this is much better than before.









The co2 system.









The Fertilizer Solutions - N P and K respectively.









After cleaning out the tank.. you don't want to see the mud.









A dark picture of my finalized hardscape. Looks like coal.









Filling with airline hose and saranwrap protective sheet, I changed over to a larger hose after there was a bit of water in the tank. 









Hitchhikers thumb, and on the monitor you can see pictures of the 2 gallon bucket filter we're making for my roommates 10 gallon. 









Just filled, still got bubbles on the glass.









The next day, water is a little yellow at this point, I fix that problem promptly by adjusting the white balance on my camera. =]


















You can see my ugly egg crate light risers. 









Very, very, poorly planted HC - it still had little clumps of aquasoil on the roots, so I just smooshed it down into the new soil and only one or two pieces floated. 









All of my stones are literally covered in aquamud, I've been slowly scraping it off to reveal the blue and red luster of ohko stone. 









here it is at night on the same day, water is a bit more clear, eheim tubes are still ugly. 









Some bubbles!


















some new growth









Full tank shot.








Another FTS


I think its much better, and I'm glad to have some water in it, so much for the dry start!


As for the fertilizers, I tested each pump, and determined that one of them took 7 squirts to fill 5 ml, and the others took 6 squirts to fill 5 ml, so I averaged them out to .71 per squirt and .83 per squirt.
After calculating the amounts needed using This Calculator, for example, KNO3 was 5 tablespoons in 360 ml of water. 1ml of this solution would raise 5 gallons of water to 7 ppm of Nitrate, so I multiplied 7 x 0.71 to get nearly 5 PPM per .71 ml squirt. I can dose this three times a week and reach 15 ppm, ignoring uptake, before I do my water change, so this number is perfect, in a 10 gallon tank I would have to squirt twice instead, but it still works perfectly. 
Each of these solutions should last over a year since they are all 360 ML, and I squirt less than 1 ML only 3 times a week. 
I couldn't get that amount of KNO3 to dissolve in the amount of water I chose, so I had to heat the solution on the stove in a stainless steel pan. I'm fairly confident that this is safe provided that you clean the pan between fertilizers and don't get it too hot. 
I just hope it hasn't re crystallized in the bottles after it cooled, I can't see in the bottles to find out.
Anyway, that's enough about that, feel free to ask me any questions about the process if you're interested in doing the same!


----------



## Blice (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, the new scape is awesome! Perfect.

What all ferts are you using?


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Blice said:


> Wow, the new scape is awesome! Perfect.
> 
> What all ferts are you using?


Thanks a lot! 

I'm using the dry ferts from Green Leaf Aquariums
I just mixed them into a solution with a strong enough concentration for one pump/squirt to be a proper dose for 5 gallons of water, this way I can use them in my 10g and 20g as well just as easily.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

My Eheim 2211 Quick Disconnects are leaking, about enough that my tank water level has lowered maybe an inch in 2 days, and the t-shirt I put under the eheim to soak it up is quite wet. 
I don't know if its leaking from the hose area or where the 2 ends of the disconnect join together - I cant imagine it's from the hoses. 
Does anyone know a quick cheap way to solve this problem?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Zareth said:


> My Eheim 2211 Quick Disconnects are leaking, about enough that my tank water level has lowered maybe an inch in 2 days, and the t-shirt I put under the eheim to soak it up is quite wet.
> I don't know if its leaking from the hose area or where the 2 ends of the disconnect join together - I cant imagine it's from the hoses.
> Does anyone know a quick cheap way to solve this problem?


Check your vavle area in the disconnects. I recently found a small leak when I move the valve in one of my disconnects.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Man, those are great rocks. And you've certainly made the most of them. Great job.


----------

